# Hawks - is there an ideal material and does the handle need to be vertical?



## Yirg (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm about to apply joint compound to a wall to make it smooth (it's intended for projection). I already bought a hawk and trowel, but the hawk is a bit different from what I see on the web. It has plastic handle that's perpendicular to the plate (rather than vertical) and the plate itself is made of uncoated wood which seems to me as one that's going to be hard to clean. Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, a hawk does in fact generally have a stick stuck onto a plate design of construction. It gives you an easier means to control the tool. 

all hawks I have seen had a metal plate with a wooden or plastic handle attached to it.










if you don't like the one you purchased, why did you purchase it?

Unless the wood is sealed extremely well and is extremely smooth, I would suggest purchasing a hawk with a metal table. I have never seen a hawk with a wood table unless it was a home made thing somebody whipped together. 

or, of course, you could use what every mudder I see use which is a pan long enough your trowel fits in.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

All my guys use hawks.I really don't even know if I have a pan in the trailer or not.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

mako1 said:


> All my guys use hawks.I really don't even know if I have a pan in the trailer or not.


wow. I rarely see a hawk in my area. 

the rare exception is if there is any real plaster work on the job. Those guys seem to use hawks typically but I cannot recall the last time I saw a drywall mudder with a hawk, even though pre-mixed mud is the typical product in use. the only real use I see for it is when they are mixing up a small batch of mud from powder. They use the pans for that but otherwise, it seems the hawk would be a better tool.


----------



## Yirg (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

I purchased this hawk because it was the only one available in the store and according to the owner it is used for plastering. Here's a picture of it:










I think I'll keep on searching for a proper one...


----------



## Yirg (Apr 12, 2015)

BTW, for some reason I can't edit the opening post. I meant of course to say that my hawk's handle is *parallel *to the board and *not perpendicular* (as it is in most other hawks).


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

We use hawks and knives first two coats of hotmud and topping to finish.I even use the hawk for small repairs and mix the mud right on the hawk.Put a mound of powder in the center and make a cavity in the middle of it for some water and have at it.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Yirg said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I purchased this hawk because it was the only one available in the store and according to the owner it is used for plastering. Here's a picture of it:
> 
> ...


Yep.

I'd return that thing right quick.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That thing would be a nightmare to balance. I went after years of knifes and bread pan to hawk and trowels. I still use knife and pan it's just for small repairs. The biggest thing I have noticed is my sanding time is a LOT less as you can pull a lot tighter.


----------



## Yirg (Apr 12, 2015)

It turns out the only proper hawk I can get in my area costs the equivalent of $45 (compared to $8 that I paid for the hawk-wannabe pictured above). Since this is intended only for a single wall, I think I'll stick with the wannabe. Hopefully I don't get repetitive strain syndrome :wink:

BTW, I see that some people are putting the mud on the trowel using a wide jointing knife instead of a hawk. Would that be better than using the hawk-wannabe?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know your location but any big box store will have hawks.Look in the mason section if they are not in the drywall section.The hawk I use is actually a masons tool.


----------



## Yirg (Apr 12, 2015)

I live in Israel, and apparently hawks are less popular here. That's why it's more difficult to find a proper one. I can order online, but I really want to paint the wall and start using my new projector. Not sure I have the patience required for ordering this tool from abroad when I already have something which is probably sufficient for a one time job. I assume the trowel is more critical for the result than the hawk, no?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

You're correct.I was doing a remodel one time and screwed a piece of plywood to a pushblock from a jointer.What you have may be a little harder to work with but will work fine.
Most trowels will also be sufficient.Look to see if one side has more of a crown in it than the other .Use the edge that is more true.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Most are made of aluminum there is a more expensive one made with titanium or something I really saw the need the alum. worked well for me. And there as 2 types of trowels flat and curved. In my opinion the curved is a lot harder to use and should only be used for the first coat.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

It appears that you purchased a cabinet door with a handle slapped on. :wink:

I've never seen that before. I'm sure it'll get you through one use.


----------

